

The Lisp Before the End of My Lifetime - b-man
http://metalinguist.wordpress.com/2007/08/04/the-lisp-before-the-end-of-my-lifetime/

======
jwr
The word "Clojure" is strangely missing from the article. Does the author know
about it? Of course, that is not to say that Clojure is a silver bullet, but
it does address some of the issues he describes.

Besides, I don't think you can write an article about the state of modern lisp
without mentioning Clojure.

~~~
_delirium
I thought that was a strange omission at first too, but looking again, the
article's from 2007, and Clojure didn't really become a thing that people knew
about and used before mid-2008 or so (and it really took off in 2009).

